# Can you stand one more?



## Deda (Jan 19, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuRuwR2JSXI"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuRuwR2JSXI[/ame]

My SIL is a film maker, he does lots of YouTube stuff.  I read on his YouTube that he's the #21 producer there.

Anyway, this is his newest, and possibly finest.  Finest because he had the brilliant idea to use my dearest, sweet, newlywed daughter in this one.  

I love watching the videos.  They live in Los Angeles, so I don't get to visit all that often.  It's cool to see her home, most all of the videos are shot in their house.  He's pretty hysterical.  

Enjoy.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 19, 2011)

That is so cool Deda!


----------



## NancyRogers (Jan 20, 2011)

This one is great!  Lovely daughter, Deda!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 20, 2011)

Deda he is one talented guy that tune is really catchy :0) showed my son who says it rocked :0)


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 20, 2011)

I can stand more than one more!  He's cute _and_ funny.  This seems like something you would see on Saturday Night Live.  (and I really enjoy SNL)


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 20, 2011)

that was great it even made my son stop his game and watch


----------



## cwarren (Jan 21, 2011)

what a mind !  Very Good.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a great video ... I love some of the others he's done!  I just spent so much time watching his youtube stuff and have sent the link to my kids!

My son is into making videos and he's also a muso and I love watching the stuff he does.  Many of them are quite alternative, but like you I don't get to see him and his friends often, so this is another way of keeping in touch.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 22, 2011)

He's definitely going places. Very clever!  :wink:


----------



## lovelysuds (Jun 6, 2011)

I really love these videos! My daughter is 5 and can actually enjoy them with me, which is not usually the case. Our favorites are Grandma like whoa, expensive haircut, and beached whale. He really is gifted especially since he can entertain all ages. Unlike my poor moms son in law who can burp the alphabet  backwards.  :roll: ohhhh my DH is a man of many talents.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Jun 10, 2011)

I loved watching these videos! Great job to your SIL!


----------

